# Which compound?



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

We have just spent a week in Dubai looking at housing on our pre-assignment trip but would like some advice. We are a family of five so would like at least 4 rooms. Our boys are going to be going to GEMS World Academy and we have narrowed it down to three compounds, Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights or Green Community as my husband will be working in Jebel Ali. We really liked Arabian Ranches but with our budget it meant a smaller villa compared to Victory Heights or Green Community. We like the villas in Victory Heights and are able to get something bigger but not sure about the construction still happening and distance to the pools etc. Green Community was nice and huge villas but I am worried the traffic will be a nightmare going to GWA daily. The Real estate agents keep saying that everywhere is easier to get to GWA but I'm not sure. I'm quite confused so would really appreciate any advice. Where would you live if kids at GWA with budget of 220k?


----------

